
We Accidentally Turned the Entire Statue of Liberty into a Battery - fraqed
http://io9.com/we-accidentally-turned-the-entire-statue-of-liberty-int-1702334758
======
leephillips
Really interesting story. The galvanic pile described in the article, the
first battery, was invented by Volta after he examined the anatomy of the
electric stingray and noticed the layered structure:
[http://arstechnica.com/science/2015/01/have-a-scientific-
pro...](http://arstechnica.com/science/2015/01/have-a-scientific-problem-
steal-an-answer-from-nature/3/)

